# Sub Class 457



## Tigress123 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi All,

I own a Subclass 457 (dependent ) as my husband owns the same...
I would like to know what "unrestricted work rights" means for the dependent.
For me to work should the employer sponsor me or can I work without the same.
As I know that for my husband to change employer he needs a sponsorship..
Please let me know if you know something about this.

Regards


----------

